# Salmon/Steelhead line recommendations



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

After watching my buddies land more salmon flyfishing than me throwing hardware in the early season, I bought a fly reel for this year. Its just an okuma slv in 7/8, so bear in mind I am budget conscious, but I'm looking for recommendations on what to run. I need everything, backing, mainline, tippets, leaders, potentially mono? Salmon specific lines? Floating, WF?

Yes, I have used the search function and talked to other fly fishermen, but am still confused. Do I use a regular "running line"? Heard of others using shooting line, but this is a single hand rod and don't plan on buying a spey rod anytime soon. Also I've always kind of looked down on some fly fishers for flossing and snagging, so not sure if I want to do a chuck'n'duck rig or not. I want the opportunity to catch fish, but I want to do so legally and without second guessing myself.

I also realize one line is not perfect for all applications. Right now I want to get a line (floating?) for spawn imitations for salmon, but if need be I will buy another spool for a sinking line which I imagaine I could use later in the year for steelies.

Open to any suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm guessing you have an 8weight fly rod 9' in length?Buy 20-30lb test dacron for backing.If your reel will hold 200 yards of backing plus the fly line you're good to go.If not just cut back on the amount of backing(100-150 yards).Next you can buy an 8weight floating WF(weight forward) fly line from Cabelas for around $30 maybe cheaper if on sale.As far as leaders go,you can buy tapered leaders all day long for $2-$4,or you can just use straight monofilament(or flurocarbon)if you want to pay the price.As far as leader strength,go with 12lb all the way to 15lb depending how big the salmon are.As far as leader length,the average is 7'-9'.If your fly rod is a 7weight,you can still use an 8weight fly line.Over lining the rod by 1 size bigger will help you cast better.The rest is just trial and error.Also always ask other fly rod users what their set up is.Good luck.


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

You will want to make sure that you have plenty of tippet/leader material. It is sold by the spool. You will be cutting off a bit of tippet every time you change flies or have a break off. You will need to tie in additional tippet as your leader gets shorter.

One thing to look for in fly lines and leader is a loop to loop connection. It makes it much easier to connect a leader to a fly line -- no need for a surgeons knot or the like.

Rio makes what is called Versatippet which comes in sinking and intermediate varieties. This can make a floating line into a sink tip with a 15 or so foot portion that will sink. It is less expensive than purchasing a second line and replacement spool for your reel. 

Good luck!


----------



## harley parmenter (Aug 26, 2014)

For salmon I run all 30# backing loading the spool almost to the top and then 100 or so yards of shooting line and tie a but section (nail knoted or double surgins knot) of 20 lb to it. You can tie off your tippet to that. This system alowes you to reel in the max. amount of line your large arbor reel is designed for. In my case my reel windes 11 inches of line per rotation.Salmon run alot of line off your reel and you don't need any colored floating line spooking the fish anyway.This is a very low cost method and gets the most performance from your reel.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

This is what I use for salmon, backing is 30# big game thats tied to 20 or 25# amnesia, or a shooting line of your choice. u can use an albright knot to join them together. From the shooting line/amnesia I run 14# xt about 14' of that.you can use a uni to uni knot to tie the two together. From there I use a #7 swivel and to top it off 8' of 10# seagar fluro. thats what works for me.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

All of what you are asking depends on how you are gonna fish. Chuck and duck, streamers, indicator rig? As each technique is going to have a fairly different set up. 

Edit: I run a SA Titan taper and versileaders(if needed) to run streamers and Indy fish for salmon/big trout. When I have a versileader on I loop to loop flouro tippet off the front of that then either a streamer or whatever I'm gonna run under my indicator. I usually only run an Indy if I'm blind fishing holes. 

J-


----------



## chlong (Oct 14, 2014)

Howdy, 

Hope this information best helps you in what you are looking for. 

1. It all depends on your Rod style (Single hand, or Spey)
2. And how you plan on fishing with that rod (Indy, Swinging, or "Chuck and Duck")

Me personally I think of it like a tool box a mechanic is very limited if he only has one tool in his toolbox. (Bear with me I know many can argue that point but thats besides the point). So anyway I personally try to keep my options open because each type of fishing is good for different situations and times of the season. 

So lets start with One handed rods

*FOR SWINGING AND INDY FISHING*
*Backing* - 30lb of Polyethylene terephthalate (AKA Dacron) - 150 - 300yards depending on your reel size normal is around 250 yards for most large arbor reels for salmon. Remember your backing is only your insurance policy on the fish, you most likely wont go very deep into your backing if you know how to control the fish.
*Fly Line* - WF line is what you want, COLOR DOESNT MATTER. Brand doesn't matter either, although people alway debate about this, think of it more like Apple vs Microsoft, or iOS vs Android, each company offers slightly differant options but they all do the same ****. its more about what you can afford and who you want to support, Me personally my list goes as follow, I first check Scientific Anglers (Because its Michigan made right here in midland, by dow chemical hint the reason for their name.) then i check RIO, and then i stop. ill buy SA before rio but rio if SA doesn't have exactly what i want. And brands like Cabelas or White River... u get what you pay for think of it like the Walmart brands of fly line. 
*Leader* 0x-2x leaders, buy what you can afford, Orvis(SA makes orvis leaders Orvis bought SA)is my personal preference for leaders, Florocarbon leaders are great but not necessarily needed for salmon possibly more needed for steelhead since they are very spook able fish.
*Tippet* 1x-3x leaders again orvis is my preferred, (Made also by SA ) Fluorocarbon might be more useful for tippets. 


2 Handed Rods (Switch Rod)

SAME BACKING as one handed for both styles

For swinging for salmon and steelhead
*Running Line* - Many different kinds, many use Grip shooter made by rio, i use the connect core made by rio, personal preference.
*Shooting Head* - I'm a Skagit style type of guy so i bought SA skagit heads, i have 2 skgait heads one floating and one intermediate(Sinking) I switch them dependent on the situation and river. Remember to check what grain weight you will need for the specific switch rod. also yo might want to get a lighter and heavier grain head for the different situations, remember its all about the toolbox, fill the toolbox.
*Tips* - Skagit requires tips, I have about 8 different tips in my leader wallet, all of mine are made by RIO. 
*Tippet* - I use florocarbon tippit, no more than 15lb test
*"Pro tip for leaders attach a small loop to loop connection of 20lb mono with another loop 4-6 inches way, and leave that on your tips so you attach your tippets to that and not your tip... this prevents damage to the welded loop of the tip and save you about 20 bucks" this tip was told to me by Shultz outfitters down in yepsi great shop great group of guys!* AND NO I'm not affiliated with Shultz outfitters what so ever 

For indy style
*Fly Fline* - Rio Switch thats what i got... never really researched if there was a SA comparative i just bought what bass pro had lol.
*Tippet* - start with 15-17 lb floro where the indy / float will be, then down to 12lb-15lb for your first fly, and 8lb-12lb for your second fly.

SO now your probably wondering well which style is good for which situation. well you can develop your own choices on that but heres my logic.

Salmon - pre spawn - August thru September mid ish - Swing 
Salmon - Spawn - September thru October - INDY
Fall Steelhead - October thru november - INDY
Steelhead - late November early December thru January - Swing
Spring Steelhead - PreSpawn - January thru early March - Indy
Spring Steelhead - Spawn - March thru april - Swing sometimes indy
Summer Steelhead - July - Swing 

I don't chuck and duck thats why i didn't give any advice on that... I dont believe that is fly fishing because it defeats the whole point and physics and methodology of fly fishing.... let me explain... Spin fishing you use weight of the lure or slipshots etc to carry out the cast to a distance, FLY FISHING you use a very light "fly" that would normally not go very far on a normal spinning cast, that is why you use fly line... It is the LINE that carries the fly to some distance and you use slipshots to get the fly down to a depth ... not distance.. When your chuck and ducking most use amnesia line on their fly reel, when you start going that far.. WHY ARE U EVEN USEING YOUR FLY ROD AND REEL? By definition you are no longer fly fishing... yes you are using a fly as a lure to fish but you are not fly fising. Thats my 2 cents on that subject thank you and goodnight!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

chlong,

Great read and perspective, I think you gave the OP some very good help and advice.

D


----------

